# Bacteria in Sand



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

I had to bail out my 55 Monday night cuz of a leak. I'm down to about an inch or so of sand, about 2 inches of water and tons of MTS. Does anyone know how long the sand and snails will stay "good" without fish in there? I'm hoping to have another tank in a couple of days and would like to just move the sand, etc. then. 

What is the best way to keep the sand, etc. healthy for a few more days?

Thanks!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Should be good for a week or two. Keep the sand from drying out. An inch of water or two over the sand is fine. MTS are particularly tough at surviving unfavorable conditions for a long time. They even survive bleaching!


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks, HeyPK. So, the beneficial bacteria in the sand will stay good, too? Even though it's no being heated?

J


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Did you have substrate heating? It shouldn't make any difference if it is off.


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

No substrate heater. Hopefully, it'll be ok. Probably doesn't get below 60 in that room. Thanks!


----------

